# Lower fuel prices



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't worry about the global economy... I don't worry about the US economy... I don't worry about my 401k (odds are most of us will die before we get to actually use the thing).... I don't really worry about my current economy in the present or the future.... I just keep my eyes on Christ and hold to Phil 4:19... so fall baby fall... let those prices tank  

but then again, maybe I am not the best source to go by, I can't wait to hear the trumpets blare and the skies part *shrugs*


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate to agree with the other guy Jaws, but you may be in for a contraction in your area. I've been holding off on buying an excavator, waiting for the oil field equipment to hit the market.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> The Ruskies are trying to break the petro dollar (US dollar) and this would destabilize the monetary gains of the Middle East with Brics holding on the cash value and a large energy supply. They cannot compete right now because they are not flush with US dollars and so can't make any money on cheap energy. The Mideast knows it has to keep crude low right now to keep Russia from being their pimp. If the Brics over take the dollar then Russia will be liquid with cash and supply and therefore will drive middle eastern oil up to what they can produce at.
> 
> Or something like that.


Seen different angle. Saudi's are playing a 'game'. Trying to create leverage in their neck of the woods. Russia is part of it as they are close allies to Iran and the tribal differences between saudi's and iranians and ISL and all that BS. Hurt the Russians hurt Iran. Very complex set of issues.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

When diesel starts to drop I will be happy, I am paying 1.18/L compared to 93.4/L for gas


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WBailey1041 said:


> Hate to say it but I'd be worried if I were in your shoes. It takes a lot longer to mobilize a drill rig than it does to stack it in the yard. Rig counts are falling fast! http://www.wtrg.com/rotaryrigs.html


Im well aware of the drilling and fracing situations. 

Got to take the good times with the bad, and the bad with the good. Im just glad ive been smart over the last two years and saved pretty much all I made above my salary. I did buy a lot in November to build a house, but we are going to remodel the one we are in and pay it off in few years. That will add to positive cash flow. I also dont want a higher mortgage now that I have a shop payment and my daughters tuition next year. 

We were going to do our final addition to the shop and remodel the house next to it for a more formal office, but we are leaving it in operating capital to stop the overhead from hemorrhaging us if it turns off like a switch. We are doing the addition to the shop, but its just basically materials, my dad, brother and I will do the work, and we already poured the foundation. 

In our world especially as contractors, its not what you make its what you keep. 

Hope its another banner year, but prepared (hopefully) if it isnt.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

From what I heard, fracking is a big part of the drop but it's not doable below a certain price per barrel and we are near that. So the fracking will level off at some point. So sorry to hear Russia is taking it in the shorts.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Huh. I can remember 11¢/gal. Go ahead, try to make me happy. :wheelchair:





Come on now,it is getting pretty deep here.You are either older than dirt or you imagine "remembering" 11 cent gas.

http://www.answers.com/Q/When_did_gas_cost_11_cents_a_gallon


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

According to the WSJ,the falling oil prices are having a negative effect on some foreign economies,which if it continues is projected to have a negative trickle down effect on the U.S economy.


Most economists are viewing the falling prices with trepidation,not glee.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

fjn said:


> Come on now,it is getting pretty deep here.You are either older than dirt or you imagine "remembering" 11 cent gas.


I invented dirt.

No one, absolutely no one has a record of absolutely every gas station's pricing for every single day in the whole time they've existed. Your source is probably good for national averages at best.

I saw that price in Titusville, PA around 1956-7. It was at an intersection with four rival gas stations facing each other, obviously having a price war. The memory stuck mainly because my dad made such a big deal about it--I think he was paying 19-20¢ around home, 50 miles away.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It has dropped below $1.99 at a few places not to far from me. With my discount card im gonna be paying less than $1 gallon soon.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

2.39 here but in the getto south of me, it's just above 2.05


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

All my work is within 15 miles of home and my other car is a Prius so the price of gas isn't a significant cost to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Never thought about how it would affect the value of the Eco cars. They must be dropping like lead right now in value.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> It has dropped below $1.99 at a few places not to far from me. With my discount card im gonna be paying less than $1 gallon soon.


Discount card?


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Texas Wax said:


> Seen different angle. Saudi's are playing a 'game'. Trying to create leverage in their neck of the woods. Russia is part of it as they are close allies to Iran and the tribal differences between saudi's and iranians and ISL and all that BS. Hurt the Russians hurt Iran. Very complex set of issues.


Thats my understanding. The Saudi's are trying to pork Russia and Iran.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> Discount card?



Yeah it's a fuel discount card from grocery store we get food at. I refuel about every 2 weeks and get about $0.80-$1 off every gallon depending on what we buy.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I was very happy to pay $2.96 for diesel today! It's been a long time for those prices.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

This thread will dry up real fast when we come back to reality. You just know that in the next few weeks, we will wake up one morning to a 40 cent increase, followed by a few more. It always seems to trickle down in price, and then it moves upwards by leaps and bounds.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Warren said:


> This thread will dry up real fast when we come back to reality. You just know that in the next few weeks, we will wake up one morning to a 40 cent increase, followed by a few more. It always seems to trickle down in price, and then it moves upwards by leaps and bounds.


Killjoy...lol.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Warren said:


> This thread will dry up real fast when we come back to reality. You just know that in the next few weeks, we will wake up one morning to a 40 cent increase, followed by a few more. It always seems to trickle down in price, and then it moves upwards by leaps and bounds.


Gotta buy bladders for this very reason. I can't afford a silo or I'd have one.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Kowboy said:


> "If this rate of sell-off is sustained, oil will be free by mid January.":
> 
> http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-12-16/russias-problems-are-everyones-problems


It amazes me how these crisis come seemingly out of nowhere. I couldn't count how many times I have pondered what the catalyst for the next global financial crisis might be. I never would have thought it would be oil prices being to low.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Wow I'm amazed! In NYC teachers threatened to strike at least every other year when I was growing up.


109,000 per year to teach third graders. If has nothing to do with the grade or quality of teacher its all about how long you've been teaching and having a Masters degree. The California Teachers Union is one of the most powerful and wealthiest unions this country has ever seen.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Gas is u to almost $1 perL/$3.78 gallon as of today. Not sure if thats holiday pricing or oil is going back up. 2 days ago it was 90c per L/ $3.40 gallon...heck of a correction

Canadian dollar hasn't followed local gas prices yet...weird


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

BAREIN said:


> As long as he didn't pull the plug when it went lower, he should be a happy man right now if he bought in at 9000


 I can tell you that I am a happy man right now.

I used to be a regular on another site.

Back around 2007-2008 the mantra was "the sky is falling, the sky is falling. sell sell sell before you lose it all"

I was very fortunate--- it was THE greatest buying opportunity of my lifetime so far. ( and I have been through at least 3 BIG market downturns dating back to the 1980's.)

so---a hailstorm,locally, around 2008 meant for the next 2 years I had more work than I could possibly do. that meant mon ey coming in(lucky for me)---at a time when contractors across the country were going out of business.

I was able to buy all the way down and most of the way back up with hail storm money. this was incredible luck on my part--- very little skill. 
i DID have the advantage of being an amateur student of history.....

a lot of educated people with secure jobs---- made the mistake most people always make--- they panic---they sell low---and later buy high---and they repeat the cycle over and over and over again.........

if they have a game plan and some discipline----- they can instead ride things out, continue to buy--- and a few years later they are better off than they ever imagined.........

Stephen


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Stephen H said:


> I can tell you that I am a happy man right now.
> 
> I used to be a regular on another site.
> 
> ...


That's how its done. Calculated and unemotional decision making. Buy when there's blood in the streets. :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stephen H said:


> I can tell you that I am a happy man right now.
> 
> I used to be a regular on another site.
> 
> ...


When people tell me they smell a crash I look at it as an opportunity. I dropped a bucket of money in the market right after this last crash, everybody said I was nuts, including my wife. It was the best move I ever made. I rode the wave back to the top.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> When people tell me they smell a crash I look at it as an opportunity. I dropped a bucket of money in the market right after this last crash, everybody said I was nuts, including my wife. It was the best move I ever made. I rode the wave back to the top.



Buy low sell high! 


I'm too broke to play the game


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

All my oil stocks have not been doing to bad considering what oil has done. I sold some other stocks to buy more oil company stocks, Question is when do I buy???


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BAREIN said:


> All my oil stocks have not been doing to bad considering what oil has done. I sold some other stocks to buy more oil company stocks, Question is when do I buy???


I don't know of a better time to buy oil then now. I would imagine they are at bargain prices. All my retirement money is in mutual funds. I keep an eye and move then around often.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's what I paid today.


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Jaws said:


> Its substantial for us, not sure how much, but a lot. Our fuel bill is a lower level guys wages for a year.
> 
> Im in a different boat down here in Texas, if they stay low im more concerned about how many projects wont happen or will get postponed because of the oil and gas market. I work for a lot of drillers and oil guys, had a custom home we finished design and bid in October, we got paid for that but the project is on hold for the time being, and I wonder if it is due to the oil prices.
> 
> Have quite a few estimates out and no one is pulling the trigger. Could just be jumpy, but its got my wheels turning.


Same here in Alberta. I like when gas prices are up. Lots of money floating around. Not so good for the have not places I guess but always good for us. Sounds like it is going to be tight around here this winter!!:sad::sad:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Here's what I paid today.


I'd like to think that I speak for the forum members here.


You suck. :whistling


:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I'd like to think that I speak for the forum members here.
> 
> 
> You suck. :whistling
> ...



I sent that pick to my friend in England he couldn't believe it lol. They pay more than that in UK pounds for a liter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I sent that pick to my friend in England he couldn't believe it lol. They pay more than that in UK pounds for a liter.


When I visited London, they told me there was a congestion tax. If you drive in a certain city circle area you had to pay a tax. If I remember right it was like 800.00 U.S. dollars a month. They also have cameras on the freeways that automatically send you a ticket no matter if your breaking the spread limit by one mile am hour, your breaking the law. There were cameras every so many Kilometers.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> When I visited London, they told me there was a congestion tax. If you drive in a certain city circle area you had to pay a tax. If I remember right it was like 800.00 U.S. dollars a month. They also have cameras on the freeways that automatically send you a ticket no matter if your breaking the spread limit by one mile am hour, your breaking the law. There were cameras every so many Kilometers.




Yeah that congestion charge is a joke. That started a few years before I left. Only had to go that area for a few months but cost was crazy. 

Yeah speed cameras are everywhere. Also cameras on traffic lights too. The motorway cams can calculate your avg speed so you could be doing 50 in a 60 when you pass it but you still get a ticket.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> I just ran the numbers. Last year's average vs today's price would be $10k for us.


wow thats real money, its nice to put 50 bucks in the tank and see the gauge move


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Here's what I paid today.
> 
> View attachment 123410


I paid 1.99 today in Washington. :thumbsup: Was 2.24 when left home yesterday.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> I paid 1.99 today in Washington. :thumbsup: Was 2.24 when left home yesterday.



That was with my discount.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> That was with my discount.


Anyway you can get it cheaper is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## NDW (May 28, 2011)

Since the reason oil prices have plummeted is an attempt to break Putin (which is unlikely), you can expect prices to go even lower and stay there for a while.


----------

